# TCD849000 versus TCD849000V



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

This may be a simple question, but I've spent some time searching and I can't find a definitive answer.

Can the TCD849000 be upgraded to a TCD849000V (Voice) by simply adding a voice remote, or is there hardware inside the unit that is required to use the Voice remote on the older TCD849000?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

All BOLT variants and the new Mini VOX include the required Bluetooth Low Energy (BLE) hardware for communicating with a VOX Remote, built-in.

Older Minis and Roamio's would require installation of the TiVo BLE USB dongle for pairing with a VOX Remote.

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Troubleshooting/TiVo-Voice-Troubleshooting

https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-Service-Number-and-Model-Number-Table

TiVo | Buy TiVo VOX Bluetooth USB Dongle


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

krkaufman said:


> All BOLT variants and the new Mini VOX include the required Bluetooth Low Energy (BLE) hardware for communicating with a VOX Remote, built-in.
> 
> Older Minis and Roamio's would require installation of the TiVo BLE USB dongle for pairing with a VOX Remote.
> 
> ...


So, in other words, adding a Voice Remote to a TCD849000 would work and then the TCD849000 would be voice enabled, the same as the TCD849000V. Thanks!


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

mm2margaret said:


> So, in other words, adding a Voice Remote to a TCD849000 would work and then the TCD849000 would be voice enabled, the same as the TCD849000V. Thanks!


A few things, using the VOX remote will trigger the Tivo to download the new "HYDRA" interface. This seems to have a 50/50 acceptance rate here on the forums. When you upgrade, you will keep all recordings, but if you decide you don't like it, and want to downgrade again...you will lose all recordings on the DVR. There are ways to backup your recordings to a PC but this will only do unrestricted recordings, some things you cannot backup. Here is the place to look for backup information and software, TiVo Home Media Features & TiVoToGo


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mm2margaret said:


> So, in other words, adding a Voice Remote to a TCD849000 would work and then the TCD849000 would be voice enabled, the same as the TCD849000V.


Hardware-wise, yes. But the VOX voice functionality requires the "new experience" UI (aka gen4, Hydra, Mira, TE4, TiVo Experience 4).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Hardware-wise, yes. But the VOX voice functionality requires the "new experience" UI (aka gen4, Hydra, Mira, TE4, TiVo Experience 4).


We really need an acronym for all those names.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Not sure why anyone would want the VOX remote, after using mine for a bit. For instance, I press the Vox button and say guide, to bring the guide up when it's quicker to just press the guide button.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Probably because, as many people have reported, the VOX voice search results are more comprehensive than standard TiVo search results.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Probably because, as many people have reported, the VOX voice search results are more comprehensive than standard TiVo search results.


I agree. A voice search finds many more items that you can't record compared to TiVo's Search function. It's almost as good as Google.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> We really need an acronym for all those names.


I suppose FUBAR is already taken


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Haven't heard that one in a long time.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Resist said:


> Not sure why anyone would want the VOX remote, after using mine for a bit. For instance, I press the Vox button and say guide, to bring the guide up when it's quicker to just press the guide button.


I use it for the search function. Much, much quicker saying the word than typing it in.

I would never use it to bring up the guide. Since if I need to press a button, I might was well press the actual button that does what I want, since it's quicker.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'd rather have no choice but to navigate around an alphabet field to type a search word than use hydra.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> I'd rather have no choice but to navigate around an alphabet field to type a search word than use hydra.


You couldn't pay me to go back to using the crappy hdui. Hydra has been so much better in my use.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## tthkbw (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't particularly care for Hydra. It confuses my brain with inconsistencies, and it takes more clicks to get to some things that the old interface. But I love the Voice feature on my Bolt VOX. I use it all the time. Like, if I want to watch a show I know I recorded, instead of clicking to My Shows and scrolling, I just push the microphone button and say the show name. Voila!

But general searches are also very good with voice. You should give it a shot. I may be good enough that you no longer are self-conscious about talking to your remote!

To find what you can do, check this out: Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

scandia101 said:


> I'd rather have no choice but to navigate around an alphabet field to type a search word than use hydra.


I always use the app to search.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> You couldn't pay me to go back to using the crappy hdui. Hydra has been so much better in my use.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I suppose I could get used to Hydra, but why should I? I really don't use the UI all that much on screen (I use the app for most things) so why learn all the different button pushes?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

UCLABB said:


> I suppose I could get used to Hydra, but why should I? I really don't use the UI all that much on screen (I use the app for most things) so why learn all the different button pushes?


So then why comment one way or the other when it comes to Hydra or Encore?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

UCLABB said:


> I always use the app to search.


I usually do to, but that's not the point.


----------

